# Hey You Bear Guys ..........



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Is this what I think it is ?

I'm 6' 3" and this mark is about 4-5 " taller than I am. The tree is a good sized one too, bigger around than the pic looks.

Input would be appreciated.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Well I have seen lots of trees clawed and even chewed through the bark, But I have never seen that.....Kinda resembles an elk rub.


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

Was there any hair on it? Marking posts that I have seen have hair on them from them rubbing their scent on them as well.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like a tree that was hit by lightning. Ive seen a few that look like that after beeing hit. That would be where it exited the tree.


----------



## bearhunter01 (Sep 11, 2010)

What area of the state was this? Near Elk? Was there any Velvet near the tree that may have been rubed off? I've seen a lot of bear trees and claw marks are usually with two paws and very distinguishable. There was usually some hair from the bear on it. I have seen them claw like this in the past however. Interesting.


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Is their distict claws marks or rub marks. I see that when Moose are in rut.

Denis


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

w/out knowing what area..my vote would be elk


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

Looks like a cougar marking his territory. I'd be looking over my shoulder if I were you....


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

that's not bull work (an elk).


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Lightning strike


----------



## Bucks and Bass (Nov 4, 2010)

Sasquatch???


I know if I saw that I would watch my back.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey Tom.. 

Look for bite marks horizontal to the tree.. If that was a bear he would have bitten and then tore the bark up the tree but no question you should be able to see where he sunk his Canines in.. If not then it is something else... 

I have seen bite marks by bears higher than the highest I can even reach so it would not surprise me one bit if in fact it was..


----------

